# Maisy's Pets! : D



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Let's start off with Maisy!
She is almost 6 years old and is very needy! Maisy is a mix of black lab, border collie and something else. We aren't quite sure. She always wants to be the centre of attention and loves kids! She *like all dogs* will run and chase after a tennis ball for hours. Maisy has a weight issue, but is perfectly healthy.  She loves to snuggle! 

Then there is Cookiedough (A.K.A. Hammy)! He is a Long-Haired Syrian Hamster! He loves to snuggle up and sleep on my lap. He will crawl around on *anyone*, but he will bite if annoyed! He also like to eat, sleep, and bathe himself. He is healthy and is 1 year and 3 months old. He resides in a Habitrail Ovo!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Reserved for more pics.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that hamster is so cute! I love Maisy's eyes. She looks so sweet. <3


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

vaygirl said:


> Oh my gosh, that hamster is so cute! I love Maisy's eyes. She looks so sweet. <3


Thankyou so much! :lol:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I LOVEEE your hammie!!! I'm hopefully gonna get a LH hammy soon.


----------



## Enbarr (Dec 7, 2011)

Awww!! I love both of them! I had a cuteness overload when I saw the hamster though!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Awwe, your hamster and doggy are so cute! The OVO is really small for a hamster though :/


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you! I actually have 2 ovo's together and a ton of tube. lol Hamters are lovely animals.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Also, Maisy is from a shelter and Cookiedough is from a local pet shop.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your hamster is beautiful!!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thankyou!  He got into an accident and both his bottom teeth came out. He's on ibuprofen from the vets. D:


----------

